# Jindo dogs don't have the bite stuff for LAPD



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

_"An experiment to add a new breed of police dog to the ranks of the Los Angeles Police Department has ended with a whimper.

LAPD officials had high hopes for two Korean Jindo puppies who were being tested as weapons detection or drug sniffing dogs, but in the end, the pups just weren't interested in playing along."_ 

LA Daily News


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If I recall, didn't you say that would be the likely outcome? I'm not surprised. 

DFrost


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

...so who is selling the 100K Malinois?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

so surprising :roll:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

There's a reason the GSD is the most recognized breed on the planet!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

The dog my neighbor found a few weeks back looks a lot like a jindo. Wonder what happened to the wash-outs? Weird to find this breed wondering in Aguanga as we are very rural.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Why experiment with the unknown?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I still get the random call from owners of wolf x dogs (more likely GSD/Husky mixes) that want to do "police dog and protection" training with them. They are sure that having wolf in their dogs is a plus for working. ](*,)


----------

